# Stop email notifications of quotes etc



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I cannot remember for the life of me how to stop the board from sending me emails when I am quoted etc. I thought it was in my settings, but I cannot find it, so i'd appreciate a pointer in the right direction , thanks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> I cannot remember for the life of me how to stop the board from sending me emails when I am quoted etc. I thought it was in my settings, but I cannot find it, so i'd appreciate a pointer in the right direction , thanks


Go to Forum Actions towards the top left of the screen, choose General Settings and the options for email notifications can be found there as a series of check boxes.

If it is any consolation, I can only remember where to find it when I don't need it myself... when I actually want to change a setting I always forget, lol.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Go to Forum Actions towards the top left of the screen, choose General Settings and the options for email notifications can be found there as a series of check boxes.
> 
> If it is any consolation, I can only remember where to find it when I don't need it myself... when I actually want to change a setting I always forget, lol.


Thanks man, but that only shows me the option to turn off emails from administrators. Nothing else.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> I cannot remember for the life of me how to stop the board from sending me emails when I am quoted etc. I thought it was in my settings, but I cannot find it, so i'd appreciate a pointer in the right direction , thanks


 @LeVzi not sure mate have a look in settings , hope you find it @LeVzi


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

ewen said:


> @LeVzi not sure mate have a look in settings , hope you find it @LeVzi


Thanks man, three fking emails for that ! LOL


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

LeVzi said:


> Thanks man, three fking emails for that ! LOL


Bet that was pretty annoying!


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Bet that was pretty annoying!


cnvt !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> cnvt !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


how did ye do it? i cant work it out!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

click settings at top right of page.

then click settings under your profile on the left of page near the bottom


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> click settings at top right of page.
> 
> then click settings under your profile on the left of page near the bottom


thankyou! :beer:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I quite like getting the emails, it makes me feel like my life has a purpose


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I quite like getting the emails, it makes me feel like my life has a purpose


Normally it wouldnt bother me, but since you need to login to that stupid outlook program to check emails now, it's a pain in the ****.

I guess only way to stop them is to turn off all email notifications. So I did that.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> Normally it wouldnt bother me, but since you need to login to that stupid outlook program to check emails now, it's a pain in the ****.
> 
> I guess only way to stop them is to turn off all email notifications. So I did that.


not sure about that, mine just come onto my phone


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> Thanks man, but that only shows me the option to turn off emails from administrators. Nothing else.


Ok, figured it out - Click on Settings at the top right, scroll down to the bottom of the page and look in the left panel. Under where it says User Tagging is says Settings again - click that and it should display a list of check boxes where you can manage your notifications.

Is possible my page looks different to me as I have a mod account, but it's definitely there on mine.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> I quite like getting the emails, it makes me feel like my life has a purpose


Have an email. Hope it brightens up your Thursday mate :thumb:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Ok, figured it out - Click on Settings at the top right, scroll down to the bottom of the page and look in the left panel. Under where it says User Tagging is says Settings again - click that and it should display a list of check boxes where you can manage your notifications.
> 
> Is possible my page looks different to me as I have a mod account, but it's definitely there on mine.


It's stopped now, thankfully ! LOL Just disabled it globally  Thanks though m8 for ya help.


----------

